

Samsung at 14nm - wins more business from Apple - joshuaellinger
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/15/apple-and-samsung-patch-it-up-long-enough-to-ink-deal-for-14-nanometer-iphone-7-chips-report/

======
joshuaellinger
This is the first time I've seen Samsung beat Intel on a size transition. Am I
out of touch or is this news?

